# Driving from Spain to France



## clarayana (Jul 21, 2014)

Hello  My mother in law is visiting us next month and we plan to go from Madrid to southern France by car. It will be my first driving trip out of spain so I just want to be sure I have all the correct paperwork/documents. 

Spain driver L. 
Seguro
Itv
Parte de accidentes.

Do I need something else?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

clarayana said:


> Hello  My mother in law is visiting us next month and we plan to go from Madrid to southern France by car. It will be my first driving trip out of spain so I just want to be sure I have all the correct paperwork/documents.
> 
> Spain driver L.
> Seguro
> ...


Not paperwork,but in Spain you need two fluorescent vests to be put on if you break down and get out of the car and an accident triangle

Save​


----------



## Tom1957 (May 1, 2016)

You also need to carry a breathalyser in France.


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Tom1957 said:


> You also need to carry a breathalyser in France.


No you don't - that was briefly the case but no longer applies.


----------



## clarayana (Jul 21, 2014)

EverHopeful said:


> No you don't - that was briefly the case but no longer applies.


:confused2: That's good to know ! (it sounded a bit crazy tbh)

Got the vest :fingerscrossed:

Thanks!


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

clarayana said:


> :confused2: That's good to know ! (it sounded a bit crazy tbh)
> 
> Got the vest :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Thanks!


Make sure you have the triangle as well 

(The breathalyser requirement was an effort to reduce drink driving in France, but simply having a breathlyser kit in the car doesn't achieve that. Drink driving and speeding are major problems here (so you need to be careful on the roads and drive defensively). 

I would suggest you ensure your vehicle insurance includes breakdown cover (at least towing) for France.


----------



## clarayana (Jul 21, 2014)

EverHopeful said:


> Make sure you have the triangle as well
> 
> (The breathalyser requirement was an effort to reduce drink driving in France, but simply having a breathlyser kit in the car doesn't achieve that. Drink driving and speeding are major problems here (so you need to be careful on the roads and drive defensively).
> 
> I would suggest you ensure your vehicle insurance includes breakdown cover (at least towing) for France.



Thanks! I'll check that out!


----------



## Tom1957 (May 1, 2016)

EverHopeful said:


> No you don't - that was briefly the case but no longer applies.


It seems that it is still a legal requirement, but there is no penalty for non compliance.

https://www.theaa.com/european-breakdown-cover/driving-in-europe/driving-in-france


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Tom1957 said:


> It seems that it is still a legal requirement, but there is no penalty for non compliance.
> 
> https://www.theaa.com/european-breakdown-cover/driving-in-europe/driving-in-france


True, but nobody carries them in the car any more and the police no longer seem to check for them (no doubt because there is no penalty) and it is no longer actively promoted as a requirement (except for those learning to drive). I no longer carry mine, but then I don't drink and drive either, and I don't know anyone who does. I would mention that the alcohol limit here is 0.5 (0.2 for probationary drivers) and penalties for the first offence range from 6 points, 135 Euros fine, vehicle immobilisation, licence suspension of up to 3 years for a blood alcohol level exceeding 0.5 to 6 points, a fine of up to 4,500 Euros, licence suspension/cancellation for up to 3 years, requirement to undertake a program on road safety at your own cost, and a prison sentence of up to 3 years for a blood alcohol level exceeding 0.5 - all of which is if you haven't caused an accident. 

The speed limits are more and more actively controlled (with lots of camera) and the penalties have increased Vitesse / Réglementation et sanctions - Sécurité routière | Tous responsables.

France has a really bad record for road safety.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Not paperwork,but in Spain you need two fluorescent vests to be put on if you break down and get out of the car and an accident triangle
> 
> Save​


Not quite. You need a fluorescent vest for each passenger which must be put on before getting out of the vehicle. 

You need TWO triangles one for each direction if on a two lane highway, each triangle to be 50 m from the vehicle and visible from at least 100m away. If on divided highway then one triangle to be placed 50 m behind the vehicle and also visible from 100m away.

In all cases, vests and triangles should be easily accessible, i.e. the triangles not be buried under a pile of shopping in the boot.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

clarayana said:


> Hello  My mother in law is visiting us next month and we plan to go from Madrid to southern France by car. It will be my first driving trip out of spain so I just want to be sure I have all the correct paperwork/documents.
> 
> Spain driver L.
> Seguro
> ...


No nothing, same as you have here in Spain (for sure check breakdown applies but should do)


----------



## clarayana (Jul 21, 2014)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Tigerlillie (Apr 7, 2015)

Here is a checklist of what is required in your car to drive in France, obviously no.1 will not apply to you and no.3 will obviously be an 'E' sticker and I don't know if in Spain you are required to keep your car registration documents in the car but here in France it is a requirement, so don't forget that either. 

Driving in France Checklist 2017, all the items you need.


----------



## DonMarco (Nov 20, 2016)

baldilocks said:


> Not quite. You need a fluorescent vest for each passenger which must be put on before getting out of the vehicle.
> 
> You need TWO triangles one for each direction if on a two lane highway, each triangle to be 50 m from the vehicle and visible from at least 100m away. If on divided highway then one triangle to be placed 50 m behind the vehicle and also visible from 100m away.
> 
> In all cases, vests and triangles should be easily accessible, i.e. the triangles not be buried under a pile of shopping in the boot.


So returning from the airport with four passengers I should carry five vests?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

DonMarco said:


> So returning from the airport with four passengers I should carry five vests?


Ideally, yes, although if you are renting a car, you may have difficulty in getting the rental company to supply even one.


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> Ideally, yes, although if you are renting a car, you may have difficulty in getting the rental company to supply even one.


Rental companies usually supply one vest and the triangle. The Service Public site says nothing about multiple vests https://www.service-public.fr/particuliers/vosdroits/F19459

Car rental companies don't usually supply the breath test kit, but they are inexpensive and can be purchased at major airports, supermarkets, service stations, online ... the cheap disposable ones are priced from around €1.20.


----------

